# scarlett 2i2



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a little preface -

several years ago i wanted something i could use to plug my guitar into the computer. i only wanted to play along to mp3s from my computer speakers. i went to steve's ( i think) and ended up with a line 6 pod gx.
it did what i wanted it to do pretty well, and i was able to make lots of tones i liked. it came with riffworks t4. i never even used it for the first year or 2. a buddy came over, and when i saw what he could do with it, i began playing around with it.
i managed to learn how to make whole songs with it. it's pretty easy to use, even if it won't do certain things that i wish it could. 
anyhow, the pod is dying, and i can't find anyone to repair it. i went out and bought the scarlett. i have not even opened the box yet because i will need a new set of monitors. the scarlett has two 1/4" jacks for left and right. the speakers i have now (little fostek 3" powered monitors i bought at l&m for $100) aren't like that. how do i look for powered speakers that will work with this? i don't know what to call them. 
anyone have any suggestions? i don't want to break the bank, but would like something decent and durable.

also, this comes with pro tools. is it harder to use? i have heard the name but i have never used it. are there any must-have downloads i should get if i don't already have them? any resources for tips and tricks would be appreciated.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I avoid anything that tries to lure me into using ProStool, though the 2i2 has a good rep as an interface. Reaper forever!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Iconic pudding moment...


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I have that interface...ive loved it since i got it...
I bought Mackie CR3's...they seem to be pretty good
I use reaper...cheap/free, easy to use (i prefered it to cubase)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I got one a few months back and have been very happy with it. I use it with GarageBand and Logic.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was between a Scarlett and the Steinberg UR22 MKII. Went with the Steinberg because of the Yamaha D Pre preamps, but the Scarlett seemed damn good as well. Steinberg is built like a tank as well. Might be worth a comparison. Pick the DAW that fits your style. I've switched to Reaper fairly recently as I was using Cakewalk which was too clunky for me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> I use reaper...cheap/free, easy to use (i prefered it to cubase)


i will look into those speakers, thanks for the suggestion! but i have another question below...



torndownunit said:


> I use it with GarageBand and Logic.





Dorian2 said:


> . *Pick the DAW that fits your style. * I've switched to Reaper fairly recently as I was using Cakewalk which was too clunky for me.


tbo i don't know if i have a style. is "complete noob" a style? hahahaha i really don't know one from another. can you guys say a little about what drew you to that software? what didn't you like about protools? before this i only used riffworks t4, that is the entirety of my experience so far.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> can you guys say a little about what drew you to that software? what didn't you like about protools? before this i only used riffworks t4, that is the entirety of my experience so far.


I chose Reaper because the features are amazing, the cost is very reasonable, and the individual license includes frequent upgrades.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@cheezyridr Style was probably a poor term to use for what to choose as a DAW. Find one with an interface (GUI) that will allow you to quickly and easily get what you want done. Maybe try out the Protools First one, then if it doesn't seem as straightforward or feature rich as you'd like, try something else. But like @Merlin mentioned, Reaper is full of great features, has a fairly easy interface to learn, and for what it offers is definitely the best bang for your buck. By far. The other Daws will tear a hole in your wallet the size of Manhattan if you want to get to a different level of recording. A $70 (give or take) Reaper purchase will give you all the features that can (will) cost hundreds of dollars to acquire from the other outfits. Plus there is a lot of really god instructionables out there on the web re: Reaper.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I absolutely love GarageBand as far as something to quickly get ideas down with. The AI drummer feature is crazy. And it was free with my Macs which are my work computers. I have Logic as well and love it too. I am still learning to use it though. It's easy, it's just that it's got so many features.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I didn't ask which OS you're using Cheezy. Mac or PC? It'll make a big difference in the choice you make.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> I didn't ask which OS you're using Cheezy. Mac or PC? It'll make a big difference in the choice you make.


am using windows 8.1/64 bit
intel [email protected]
16g ram
1 tb storage


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2i4 wont clip like a 2i2 will unless they fixed it. I use mine with garageband and it works fine.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> 2i4 wont clip like a 2i2 will unless they fixed it. I use mine with garageband and it works fine.


i saw a video that mentioned that, and they claim they did (fix) with this version, but i don't know that yet. they also mention slight lagging.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I got my 2i4 probably 4 or 5 years ago now, because the 2i2 I originally bought clipped with my 90's squier strat. Given all my other guitars have humbuckers, that wasn't going to work out haha. I brought it back, paid the difference for the 2i4 and haven't had any issues with it. That said I use it sparingly to demo ideas at home.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I didn't ask which OS you're using Cheezy. Mac or PC? It'll make a big difference in the choice you make.


It actually makes very little difference nowadays with the better interfaces. GarageBand and Logic have been plug and play with pretty much any interface I have tried. And the Scarlett has worked on any pc rig I have tried. You'd be more worried about older operating systems with either os than the 'Mac vs pc' thing nowadays. Peripherals working on macs or pcs isn't a big thing anymore. There definitely is some hardware out there where it would be a factor, but not with some of the really common hardware like these Scarlett units.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> It actually makes very little difference nowadays with the better interfaces. GarageBand and Logic have been plug and play with pretty much any interface I have tried. And the Scarlett has worked on any pc rig I have tried. You'd be more worried about older operating systems with either os than the 'Mac vs pc' thing nowadays. Peripherals working on macs or pcs isn't a big thing anymore. There definitely is some hardware out there where it would be a factor, but not with some of the really common hardware like these Scarlett units.


Yeah. I was more responding to the DAW rather than the actual hardware interface itself. I noticed a number of people responding with Garageband so I thought I'd pose that as a question. Unless there's a new version of Garageband or Logic for PC that is.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah. I was more responding to the DAW rather than the actual hardware interface itself. I noticed a number of people responding with Garageband so I thought I'd pose that as a question. Unless there's a new version of Garageband or Logic for PC that is.


It's too bad there isn't. They are both fantastic programs. I actually bought a used MacBook a couple of weeks back just so that I could run them on a dedicated computer. I basically build full demos for my band including using the AI drummer, and a 2013 MacBook is working fine for that. I'm running about 12 tracks at a time. I can sit down, plugin, and have a full demo ready in an hour with GarageBand. It's so easy and smooth. It's really improved my writing and got me playing more.

I have been gradually learning Logic and loving it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have a few new new questions. hopefully some of you can answer these

1) before, when i was using the line 6 pod, it came with a program called "pod farm". it gave me tons of simulated amps and a zillion effects i could mix and match to create tones i liked. everything was adjustable just like the real thing. is there anything like that i could use for this interface? pod farm doesn't work one you disconnect the pod gx. right now, all i have is a clean guitar sound. i can get some dirt if i turn up the gain, but it's not what i'm after

2) i am getting this thing where what ever i do, watching videos, listening to music, etc does this thing where it will stop for 1 second, and then resume. how can i make it not do that? sometimes i am getting a bug code error

3) i like to play along to mp3s sometimes. the scarlett is slightly louder than windows media player. how can i separately adjust their volumes?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> i have a few new new questions. hopefully some of you can answer these
> 
> 1) before, when i was using the line 6 pod, it came with a program called "pod farm". it gave me tons of simulated amps and a zillion effects i could mix and match to create tones i liked. everything was adjustable just like the real thing. is there anything like that i could use for this interface? pod farm doesn't work one you disconnect the pod gx. right now, all i have is a clean guitar sound. i can get some dirt if i turn up the gain, but it's not what i'm after
> 
> ...


1. Sounds like you might have to look into some VST plugins for whatever DAW you've decided to go with. From my own experience using a POD, think of it like a hardware sound Interface like the Scarlett with a bunch of VST's hard coded into it......it's not quite like that but it's as close as I can come up with as a reference. Limited experience and all. I believe most DAW's should accept any 3rd party Amp/effects sim Plugin (AKA: VST) to achieve those results either on a track or by setting up the DAW to send the sound out to your speakers/Monitors.

2. Do you have both the 2i2 and POD drivers on the system? I don't have a specific answer, but I remember running into all sorts of driver conflicts with my DAW, Hardware Interface, and Line 6 POD HD300. The POD software seemed to take over when I plugged it in, but it also seemed to cause certain issues when the POD was unplugged from the USB. Might be some driver conflicts you have to look into.

3. Does the Scarlett have a Monitor/Input adjustment on it? I can only speak of my Steinberg which has an Input control where it will use either more of the DAW and/or Windows out than the Monitored output. Sorta similar to a Mix or wet/dry adjustment on a Guitar Pedal.

YMMV just because all of the hardware and software is different with each specific brand you use. Drivers are in the Software department But my response will hopefully send you in the right direction at least. Good luck, it might take a bit of leg work and Dr. Google.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i have a few new new questions. hopefully some of you can answer these
> 
> 1) before, when i was using the line 6 pod, it came with a program called "pod farm". it gave me tons of simulated amps and a zillion effects i could mix and match to create tones i liked. everything was adjustable just like the real thing. is there anything like that i could use for this interface? pod farm doesn't work one you disconnect the pod gx. right now, all i have is a clean guitar sound. i can get some dirt if i turn up the gain, but it's not what i'm after
> 
> ...


I can't remember the software name, but there is a pc alternative to GarageBand I see recommended, maybe someone here can advise. GarageBand comes with a full suite of modeling options out of the box that works well. This was another reason I went the used Mac route when I got my home recording setup going again. Everything I needed was usable for me, and in a single program. 

There are also a ton of options like Bias, Revalver, Guitar Rig, amplitube etc that you can use with whatever software you want.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@torndownunit Reaper? That's what I'm using now. Used to be Sonar but it was a PITA for me to use.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> @torndownunit Reaper? That's what I'm using now. Used to be Sonar but it was a PITA for me to use.


There's 2 I see mentioned, that is one but there's another I commonly see mentioned. And I think I heard there's a good free version too. I could be wrong and it might be Reaper though. 

I don't know much about the pc side of things with the software. I am not even a hardcore Mac user, it's just that I've found it tough to beat GarageBand for easy home recording. Especially if you want build in modeling and drummer options. My setup is so basic that it fits in my laptop bag hah.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Cakewalk by Bandlab's free and comes with some really good amp sims.


----------

